# Vehicular



## Guillermogustavo

Hola a todos.

Me ha asaltado una duda. ¿Cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra "vehicular"? ¿Tres o cuatro?

Gracias.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Cuatro: "ve-hi-cu-lar", igual que "ve-hí-cu-lo".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Para mi son también cuatro, Jaime Bien, pero me produce dudas la presencia de tilde en vehículo (que se supone que está para romper el diptongo) y su ausencia en vehicular. La pronunciación, desde luego, es distinta.

Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo diría que está ahí porque la palabra es esdrújula, y vehicular es aguda, luego no tiene cabida ninguna tilde.


----------



## Ludaico

Son tres: vehi-cu-lar.



> *diptongo*.
> *3*. La h intercalada no influye enabsoluto en la consideración como diptongo o como hiato de una secuenciavocálica. Así, hay grupos de vocales con h intermedia que forman diptongo:ahijado, ahumar, prohibir, y otros que forman hiato: ahínco, turbohélice,prohíbe.



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Que no influya no significa que deba considerarse hiato o diptongo. Yo desde luego pronuncio cuatro sílabas claramente.


----------



## Jonno

No sé si hay una norma (supongo que aquello de las vocales fuertes y débiles), pero lo mismo que a mí las palabras de la familia de ahijado o prohibido "me salen" con diptongo, las de la familia de vehículo "me salen" sin él.

Por tanto pronuncio cuatro sílabas.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Yo creo (sin estar seguro, por eso pregunto) que son tres sílabas. La _h _no rompe el diptongo, como en los ejemplos que da Ludaico. Por lo tanto _vehi_ es una sola sílaba, como si fuera _vei._ Por consiguiente, _vehicular_ debería silabearse como si se escribiera _"veicular"._

Mi duda se debe a que yo también hago hiato cuando lo pronuncio, por la influencia de la palabra _vehículo_. Pero creo que lo correcto sería silabearlo "vehi-cu-lar".

A ver, alguien que esté seguro y nos saque de dudas...


----------



## Ludaico

Guillermogustavo said:


> ...A ver, alguien que esté seguro y nos saque de dudas...



¿Ves duda en esta contestación que te di?:


> Son tres: vehi-cu-lar.


----------



## Aviador

Yo estoy seguro de que es trisílaba por convención ortográfica, aunque muchos la pronunciemos con hiato: _ve-hi-cu-lar_. De otro modo habría que tildar la _i_, con lo que quedaría una esdrújula que no se corresponde con la prosodia del término como lo pronunciamos. Es decir, pronunciamos un hiato, pero sin acento prosódico sobre la _i_. ¿Complicado? Sí, pero es lo que hay, como dirían los jóvenes por aquí.


----------



## Jonno

Ludaico said:


> ¿Ves duda en esta contestación que te di?:


Hombre... Varios tampoco tenemos dudas de que tiene cuatro sílabas. Lo que citas no dice por qué debe haber hiato o diptongo, sino que la h no influye para que haya una cosa u otra. Lo que haría falta para salir de dudas es una cita a la norma que diga por qué hay diptongo.


----------



## Aviador

Jonno said:


> Hombre... Varios tampoco tenemos dudas de que tiene cuatro sílabas. Lo que citas no dice por qué debe haber hiato o diptongo, sino que la h no influye para que haya una cosa u otra. Lo que haría falta para salir de dudas es una cita a la norma que diga por qué hay diptongo.


Traté de explicarlo en mi anterior intervención.
La convención ortográfica dice que una vocal abierta seguida de una vocal cerrada siempre forman un diptongo y, para efectos de separación silábica, por supuesto que van en la misma sílaba. En esto, no influye la presencia de una hache entre las vocales. La única forma de representar un hiato entre una abierta seguida de una cerrada, y su consecuente separación en dos sílabas, es con una tilde sobre la cerrada, pero en este caso estaríamos obligados a poner el acento prosódico sobre la cerrada, lo que no sucede en realidad en la pronunciación de _vehicular_. El acento prosódico sigue estando en la última sílaba: -_lar_. Por eso digo que muchos, no sé cuantos, pero por aquí es así, pronunciamos cuatro sílabas:_ ve-hi-cu-lar_, pero mantenemos el acento prosódico sobre la última sílaba, es decir, sigue siendo ésta una palabra aguda. Esto va contra la convención ortográfica y su consecuente (o supuesta) representación de la prosodia, pero es como lo hacemos.
En resumen, _vehicular_ tiene oficialmente, según las reglas de acentuación ortográfica, tres sílabas: _vehi-cu-lar_ y es aguda. Sin embargo, en la práctica, muchos la pronunciamos tetrasílaba: _ve-hi-cu-lar_, pero igualmente aguda. Es decir, "rompemos el diptongo" _ehi_, pero sin tilde.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Ludaico.

Perdón, pero había leído los posts uno detrás del otro y se me pasó la primera parte de tu contestación. Bueno, coincide con lo que yo suponía: son tres sílabas, aunque parezcan cuatro...


----------



## Jonno

Gracias Aviador 

He estado leyendo lo que dice el DPD, que coincide con tu explicación, y lo considero un poco contradictorio. O más bien me parece metido con calzador tener que considerarlo diptongo por "convención ortográfica".

Entiendo otros casos que apunta la RAE como "rieron" que tiene pronunciación variable. Pero ¿realmente alguien pronuncia vehi-cu-lar? La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, incluyendo quienes la consideráis trisílaba, también decís que pronunciáis cuatro sílabas. Y a efectos de métrica en poesía, por ejemplo, no creo que se pueda encajar fácilmente como trisílaba.

Es decir, que la convención dice que es trisílaba como podría decir que es no lo es


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> ...La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, incluyendo quienes la consideráis trisílaba, también decís que pronunciáis cuatro sílabas...



No, yo no. No he dicho, ni en #5 ni en #9 que la pronuncie como tetrasílaba. Es más, no dije nada al respecto. Pero lo haré ahora: la pronuncio _vehi-cu-lar_, en tres sílabas. Al igual que _rehi-lar_ la pronuncio en dos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Entonces, _Ludaico_, probablemente también pronunciarás "véhi-cu-lo", ¿o igual no? Yo coincido con _Jonno_. En el caso de vehículo, aprovechan que es esdrújula para así poder romper el diptongo y matan dos pájaros de un tiro: "ve-hí-cu-lo". Si vehículo tiene cuatro sílabas, lo normal sería que vehicular tuviera las mismas, pero como es aguda y por tanto no pueden romper el diptongo, la solución es que tenga tres sílabas, aunque en realidad pronunciemos, una gran mayoría, diría yo, cuatro.


----------



## Jonno

Ludaico said:


> No, yo no. No he dicho, ni en #5 ni en #9 que la pronuncie como tetrasílaba. Es más, no dije nada al respecto. Pero lo haré ahora: la pronuncio _vehi-cu-lar_, en tres sílabas. Al igual que _rehi-lar_ la pronuncio en dos.



La mayoría


----------



## Ludaico

Jaime Bien said:


> Entonces, _Ludaico_, probablemente también pronunciarás "véhi-cu-lo", ¿o igual no? Yo coincido con _Jonno_. En el caso de vehículo, aprovechan que es esdrújula para así poder romper el diptongo y matan dos pájaros de un tiro: "ve-hí-cu-lo". Si vehículo tiene cuatro sílabas, lo normal sería que vehicular tuviera las mismas, pero como es aguda y por tanto no pueden romper el diptongo, la solución es que tenga tres sílabas, aunque en realidad pronunciemos, una gran mayoría, diría yo, cuatro.



La cosa no es tan complicada como la estáis haciendo. Y no, no pronuncio como dices, sino como se debe: ve-hí-cu-lo. Al igual que pronuncio ra-í-do, ro-í-do, a-hí-to..., pero rai-jo, rei-no, ahi-ja-do, rehil-va-na-do, prehis-to-ria, etc.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ludaico said:


> ... *rehil-va-na-do, prehis-to-ria*, etc.



Hola.

No sé si es complicado o no, o si va en la forma de hablar y de pronunciar de cada región; me llaman la atención las palabras que entresaco; ¿de verdad haces esos diptongos? Me cuesta pronunciar "rehil" o "prehis" en una sola sílaba...

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Ludaico said:


> La cosa no es tan complicada como la estáis haciendo. Y no, no pronuncio como dices, sino como se debe: ve-hí-cu-lo. Al igual que pronuncio ra-í-do, ro-í-do, a-hí-to..., pero rai-jo, rei-no, ahi-ja-do, rehil-va-na-do, prehis-to-ria, etc.



El problema es que no está tan claro ese "como se debe". El artículo del DPD que citas parcialmente indica que aunque en algunos "se pronuncia siempre como diptongo" en otros la pronunciación es como diptongo o como hiato. Y la convención que establece es "a la hora de acentuar gráficamente las palabras".


> se pronuncia siempre como diptongo el grupo formado por una vocal abierta tónica y una cerrada átona (en ese orden)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pero, por lo general, aparte de este grupo, una misma combinación vocálica de las mencionadas en el párrafo anterior se pronuncia, en unas palabras, dentro de la misma sílaba —diptongo— y, en otras palabras, en sílabas diferentes —hiato—
> 
> [...]
> 
> Por otra parte, algunas de estas combinaciones vocálicas (las formadas por una vocal cerrada átona y una abierta tónica, o por dos vocales cerradas diferentes) pueden, en una misma palabra, fluctuar en su pronunciación entre el hiato y el diptongo
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dada esta variabilidad, se ha optado por establecer una serie de convenciones sobre qué ha de considerarse diptongo y qué ha de considerarse hiato a la hora de acentuar gráficamente las palabras






Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé si es complicado o no, o si va en la forma de hablar y de pronunciar de cada región; me llaman la atención las palabras que entresaco; ¿de verdad haces esos diptongos? Me cuesta pronunciar "rehil" o "prehis" en una sola sílaba...
> 
> Saludos




Para mí tampoco es natural pronunciar "prehis-to-ria".


----------



## Ludaico

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> No sé si es complicado o no, o si va en la forma de hablar y de pronunciar de cada región; me llaman la atención las palabras que entresaco; ¿de verdad haces esos diptongos? Me cuesta pronunciar "rehil" o "prehis" en una sola sílaba...
> Saludos



No es tan difícil si se tiene en cuenta que, en realidad, lo que se escucha es algo parecido a esto: "_rilvanado_" y "_pristoria_", respectivamente. Es como si se pronunciara una vocal (inexistente) con sonido entre el de la e y el de la i.


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> El problema es que no está tan claro ese "como se debe". El artículo del DPD que citas parcialmente indica que aunque en algunos "se pronuncia siempre como diptongo" en otros la pronunciación es como diptongo o como hiato. Y la convención que establece es "a la hora de acentuar gráficamente las palabras".
> 
> Para mí tampoco es natural pronunciar "prehis-to-ria".



O sea, dices que no está claro lo que es "como se debe" a la vez que dices qué es "natural". En definitiva, cada cual tiene claro lo que tiene claro.


----------



## Jonno

Ludaico said:


> O sea, dices que no está claro lo que es "como se debe" a la vez que dices qué es "natural". En definitiva, cada cual tiene claro lo que tiene claro.



Por lo visto entendemos de forma diferente lo que dice la RAE y lo que significa "para mí" y "como se debe" 

No veo qué hay de contradictorio en decir que "como se debe" no está tan claro (aún no he visto que el DPD lo indique en ese artículo, sino más bien todo lo contrario puesto que recoge ambos usos sin censurarlos) y que "para mí" no es natural pronunciar "prehis-to-ria".


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> )..."para mí" no es natural pronunciar "prehis-to-ria".



Para mí sí es natural (pero con una vocal intermedia entre _e_ e _i_, más parecida a la_ i_ que a la _e._ Se oye casi como _"pristoria"_). Igual que pronuncio naturalmente "aiz-ko-la-ri".
Un saludo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Yo creo que todo el lío lo hace la RAE, con su regla de que la_ h _no rompe el diptongo (regla que nunca me gustó). Si la _h_ rompiera el diptongo, _búho_ se escribiría _buho, _y seguiría siendo bisílaba llana. Y en palabras como _vehicular_ o _rehilar_ el hiato que (casi) todos hacemos sería correcto.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Guillermogustavo said:


> Yo creo que todo el lío lo hace la RAE, con su regla de que la_ h _no rompe el diptongo (regla que nunca me gustó). Si la _h_ rompiera el diptongo, _búho_ se escribiría _buho, _y seguiría siendo bisílaba llana. Y en palabras como _vehicular_ o _rehilar_ el hiato que (casi) todos hacemos sería correcto.



Es que la hache, tan inocente que parece la mudita, tiene funciones que son insospechadas de este lado del Atlántico.


----------



## Cebolleta

Por añadir otro dato experimental, en otra región española a pocos kilómetros de Jonno la mayoría pronunciamos como sigue (siendo "mayoría" mi impresión previa corroborada por una prueba rápida en mi entorno, es decir, con total rigor científico ):

   ra-í-do, ro-í-do, a-hí-to, rei-no, ahi-ja-do, re-hil-va-na-do, pre-his-to-ria, ve-hi-cu-lar.

En algún caso _puede que _haya vacilación entre re-hil-va-na-do y rehil-va-na-do (aunque se tiende a la primera), pero desde luego prehistoria y vehicular son claramente tetrasílabas.


----------



## Ludaico

Cebolleta said:


> Por añadir otro dato experimental, en otra región española a pocos kilómetros de Jonno la mayoría pronunciamos como sigue (siendo "mayoría" mi impresión previa corroborada por una prueba rápida en mi entorno, es decir, con total rigor científico ):
> 
> ra-í-do, ro-í-do, a-hí-to, rei-no, ahi-ja-do, re-hil-va-na-do, pre-his-to-ria, ve-hi-cu-lar.
> 
> En algún caso _puede que _haya vacilación entre re-hil-va-na-do y rehil-va-na-do (aunque se tiende a la primera), pero desde luego prehistoria y vehicular son claramente tetrasílabas.


Con lo que ha quedado científicamente demostrado que el número de sílabas va decreciendo conforme se aleja uno del norte de España o, dicho de otra manera, decrece conforme nos acercamos al sur.


----------



## Jonno

Ludaico said:


> Con lo que ha quedado científicamente demostrado que el número de sílabas va decreciendo conforme se aleja uno del norte de España o, dicho de otra manera, decrece conforme nos acercamos al sur.



Jaime Bien está en Barcelona, Miguel On Ojj en Canarias, Aviador en Santiago de Chile, y Guillermogustavo en Buenos Aires (cada vez más al sur ), y todos dijeron que en vehicular pronuncian cuatro sílabas independientemente de que las convenciones indiquen que son tres


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo entiendo que pueda haber diferencias entre regiones, pero en el caso paticular que nos ocupa, me cuesta enteder que alguien pronuncie ve-hí-cu-lo, pero vehi-cu-lar. Si estuviera aprendiendo español y me dejara guiar por las reglas de acentuación, sí que pronunciaría vehi-cu-lar, pero en cuanto me diera cuenta de que también existe ve-hí-cu-lo, inmediatamente me preguntaría el por qué de esta diferencia. Entonces vendría a este hilo y lo entendería: se trata de una excepción, las reglas ortográficas que funcionan para la mayoría de palabras, no han podido adaptarse a este caso en concreto.


----------



## Ludaico

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo entiendo que pueda haber diferencias entre regiones, pero en el caso paticular que nos ocupa, me cuesta enteder que alguien pronuncie ve-hí-cu-lo, pero vehi-cu-lar. Si estuviera aprendiendo español y me dejara guiar por las reglas de acentuación, sí que pronunciaría vehi-cu-lar, pero en cuanto me diera cuenta de que también existe ve-hí-cu-lo, inmediatamente me preguntaría el por qué de esta diferencia. Entonces vendría a este hilo y lo entendería: se trata de una excepción, las reglas ortográficas que funcionan para la mayoría de palabras, no han podido adaptarse a este caso en concreto.



Creo que nos hemos desviado del tema. La pregunta por la que se inició este hilo es la siguiente:


Guillermogustavo said:


> ¿Cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra "vehicular"? ¿Tres o cuatro?


Y la contestación a dicha pregunta es: tres.


----------



## Cebolleta

Ludaico said:


> Y la contestación a dicha pregunta es: tres.




No. Para ti (y para otros) la respuesta es tres; para mí (y para otros) la respuesta es cuatro. ¿Dónde está la lógica de todo esto? Para mí, vehicular y vehículo se pronuncian en este aspecto de forma similar: _ve _+ _hi _en dos sílabas, y cualquier otra cosa me parece extraña. Tú, en cambio, sigues la grafía y pronuncias _vehi _en una sílaba. El problema está, como dice Jaime Bien, en que las normas ortográficas del castellano no pueden representar mi pronunciación. La única forma de romper el diptongo al escribir es mediante una tilde, pero eso cambia de sílaba el acento. 

La inadecuación de la ortografía para representar el habla en nuestro idioma ocurre en contadas ocasiones, pero ocurre. Puedes encontrar un ejemplo en este hilo. (Por si es de interés, que lo dudo, yo pronuncio sal.le en una palabra y con dos eles, pero no puedo escribirla. Dado que ese caso se me ha presentado antes, no me parece imposible no poder escribir en castellano correctamente algo que sí se puede decir).


----------



## Aviador

Jonno said:


> Jaime Bien está en Barcelona, Miguel On Ojj en Canarias, Aviador en Santiago de Chile, y Guillermogustavo en Buenos Aires (cada vez más al sur ), y todos dijeron que en vehicular pronuncian cuatro sílabas independientemente de que las convenciones indiquen que son tres


Apostaría a que en América, mientras más al norte, más tendencia a decir _vehi-cu-lar_ existe. Según mi experiencia, desde México hasta el norte sudamericano se tiende al diptongo, como hemos constatado en estos foros, incluso en casos en que corresponde el hiato según la ortografía. He aquí un ejemplo extremo para ilustrar el caso: Océano.
Veamos si nuestros colegas de esa zona de América nos lo confirman o desmienten. ¿Dicen allí _vehi-cu-lar_ o _ve-hi-cu-lar_?


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Ludaico_, no me he desviado del tema lo más mínimo, y tampoco he entendido el que te hayas mostrado en este hilo tan obcecado sobre este asunto, como si tú y solamente tú supieras cómo debe pronunciarse la palabra.

Para salir de dudas, decidí consultar al departamento de "Español al día" sobre este asunto, y esto es lo que me han contestado:


> Efectivamente, la palabra _vehicular_ suele pronunciarse, al menos en España, en cuatro sílabas: [be.i.ku.lár]. El hecho de que en esta palabra no se marque gráficamente el hiato entre estas dos vocales y sí se haga en _vehículo_ no implica que _vehicular_ no se pronuncie con hiato (no obstante, algunos hablantes la pronuncian con diptongo) ni que deba silabearse en tres sílabas.
> 
> La principal función de la tilde en español es señalar que la sílaba de la que forma parte la vocal sobre la que se escribe es sobre la que recae el acento prosódico de la palabra. La tilde no tiene como función indicar si una secuencia vocálica se pronuncia formando parte de la misma sílaba o no (aunque en ciertas palabras como en aquellas que contienen una secuencia formada por una vocal cerrada tónica seguida o precedida por una abierta átona lo indique tangencialmente), prueba de ello es que no distingue gráficamente _va.ria.do _de _res.fri.a.do _ni _cui.da _de _hu.i.da, _por ejemplo.
> 
> La _Ortografía de la lengua española _(2010) de la RAE y la ASALE lo indica explícitamente:
> 
> ************
> 
> j) El sistema de reglas de acentuación no tiene como función indicar si una secuencia vocálica se articula en una sola sílaba o en sílabas distintas.
> El sistema de acentuación gráfica del español no tiene como finalidad distinguir si una secuencia de vocales, en una palabra concreta, se articula dentro de una misma sílaba (formando un diptongo o un triptongo) o en sílabas distintas (constituyendo un hiato). La ortografía del español no ha considerado necesario señalar gráficamente cómo se articulan las secuencias vocálicas que contienen las palabras; así, por ejemplo, voces como _cuento_ y _cruento_ se escriben sin ningún signo diacrítico, aunque en el primer caso la secuencia vocálica forme diptongo ([kuén.to]) y, en el segundo, esa misma secuencia, al menos para gran parte de los hispanohablantes, constituya un hiato ([kru.én.to]).
> [...]
> La razón de que nuestro sistema gráfico no tenga en cuenta esa distinción es que no resulta rentable, en primer lugar, porque prácticamente no hay en español palabras idénticas que solo se distingan por este rasgo; y, en segundo lugar, porque, como ya se ha explicado, no todos los hablantes pronuncian de igual modo una misma secuencia vocálica dentro de una misma palabra, de forma que la articulación de la mayor parte de las secuencias de vocales carece de estabilidad en el plano oral.
> El hecho de que pueda inferirse de la acentuación gráfica de algunas palabras si la secuencia vocálica que contienen constituye un hiato o un diptongo no implica que indicarlo sea una función del sistema acentual; esa información resulta ser una mera consecuencia de la aplicación de las reglas de acentuación, cuya finalidad sigue siendo señalar de forma inequívoca la sílaba tónica de todas las palabras prosódicamente acentuadas del léxico del español. Así, por ejemplo, el que se tilde sistemáticamente toda vocal cerrada tónica cuando va seguida o precedida de una vocal abierta átona
> —secuencias que constituyen siempre hiatos en español—, aun cuando la palabra resulte ser llana acabada en vocal, como ocurre en _ba.te.rí.a, con.fí.e, has.tí.o, des.va.í.do, ca.fe.í.na _u_ o.í.do,_ no significa que la función de la tilde sea señalar el hiato en estas palabras. La función de la tilde sigue siendo ahí indicar de forma inequívoca cuál es la sílaba tónica de la palabra, para lo que es necesario tildar la vocal cerrada tónica del hiato, pues de no hacerlo así, siguiendo la regla general de escribir sin tilde las voces llanas acabadas en vocal, podría pensarse que el acento recae no en la _i,_ sino en la vocal precedente, lo que daría lugar a pronunciaciones impropias como *[batéria], *[kónfie], *[ástio], etc.


----------



## Ludaico

Jaime Bien said:


> _Ludaico_, no me he desviado del tema lo más mínimo, y tampoco he entendido el que te hayas mostrado en este hilo *tan obcecado sobre este asunto, como si tú y solamente tú supieras cómo debe pronunciarse la palabra**.
> 
> Para salir de dudas, decidí consultar al departamento de "Español al día" sobre este asunto, y esto es lo que me han contestado:



Jaime, la obcecación a la que te refieres es simplemente porque cada vez que comentas lo que he dicho lo malinterpretas y yo no hago nada más que intentar dejar las cosas claras. Yo solo he intentado *contestar* (¡y vuelta a empezar!) *a la pregunta del hilo*, cual es la del *número de sílabas que tiene vehicular *y NOcómo se pronuncia. He repasado todo el hilo intentando buscar dónde dije (lo que dices que yo he dicho*) cómo había que pronunciar esta palabra y, la verdad, por más que he releído no lo he encontrado, porque nunca lo dije. Lo que sí he dicho es *cómo la pronuncio yo*, en tres sílabas, pero no he dicho cómo (insisto) deben pronunciarla los demás. De la palabra que sí dije cómo hay que pronunciarla es *vehículo* (en #18), que no es la palabra de que trata este hilo.



Aviador said:


> Yo *estoy seguro de que es trisílaba por convención ortográfica*, aunque muchos la pronunciemos con hiato: _ve-hi-cu-lar_. De otro modo habría que tildar la _i_, con lo que quedaría una esdrújula que no se corresponde con la prosodia del término como lo pronunciamos. Es decir, pronunciamos un hiato, pero sin acento prosódico sobre la _i_. ¿Complicado? Sí, pero es lo que hay, como dirían los jóvenes por aquí.


A ver si se entiende mejor lo que quiero decir con esto que escribió Aviador, que suscribo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Jaime Bien.

Respecto de la contestación que te ha dado  el departamento de "Español al día": _"La principal función de la tilde en español es señalar que la sílaba de la que forma parte la vocal sobre la que se escribe es sobre la que recae el acento prosódico de la palabra. La tilde *no tiene como función indicar si una secuencia vocálica se pronuncia formando parte de la misma sílaba o no..."
*_
Por curiosidad: ¿esta postura de la RAE es reciente? Porque tradicionalmente la tilde sí se usaba para indicar hiato _( rió, truhán, fluído ).

_Con esta nueva postura, vos tendrías razón; la escritura de una palabra no nos indicaría necesariamente la cantidad de sílabas, y esto dependería de la pronunciación (no de la escritura). Por tanto,_ vehicular_ tendría tres o cuatro sílabas según la pronunciación (con hiato o sin hiato) y ambas respuestas serían correctas.

O sea, estoy hecho un lío...


----------



## Ludaico

Guillermogustavo said:


> ...tendrías razón; la escritura de una palabra no nos indicaría necesariamente la cantidad de sílabas, y esto dependería de la pronunciación (no de la escritura). Por tanto,_ vehicular_ tendría tres o cuatro sílabas según la pronunciación (con hiato o sin hiato) y ambas respuestas serían correctas.
> O sea, estoy hecho un lío...



Hola, Guillermogustavo:
O sea, que estamos donde empezamos. Pero hay que adoptar una convención, porque, si no, ¿qué va a ser de la Métrica?


----------



## ukimix

Aviador said:


> Apostaría a que en América, mientras más al norte, más tendencia a decir _vehi-cu-lar_ existe. Según mi experiencia, desde México hasta el norte sudamericano se tiende al diptongo, como hemos constatado en estos foros, incluso en casos en que corresponde el hiato según la ortografía. He aquí un ejemplo extremo para ilustrar el caso: Océano.
> Veamos si nuestros colegas de esa zona de América nos lo confirman o desmienten. ¿Dicen allí _vehi-cu-lar_ o _ve-hi-cu-lar_?



Así es. Aquí la pronunciación usual es _vehi-cu-lar_.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Estimados compañeros, haya paz.

Alguna vez lo he dicho: determinar si dos vocales contiguas se pronuncian como hiato o como diptongo es uno de los más profundos misterios de la lengua castellana, al menos para mí (por cierto, porque haya una "h" en "vehicular" no dejan de ser contiguas las vocales). 

¿Etimología, armonía vocálica, énfasis, preferencias regionales, idiolecto? El caso es que, según mi experiencia, en una misma palabra la sucesión vocálica puede articularse de varias formas, incluso por un mismo hablante.

Poe ejemplo, ¿se dice "su-a-ve" o "suave"? Alguna vez he aducido este ejemplo. Nuestros clásicos tendían a escandirlo como "su-a-ve", que suena más suave que "sua-ve". Pero la norma y la etimología favorecen "sua-ve".

En resumen, mi consejo, si me lo permitís, sería el siguiente: que cada cual "hiate" como decida hacerlo, y que no amostace por las decisiones del prójimo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Pero, independientemente de cómo cada uno lo pronuncie, ¿al menos la RAE tiene alguna postura tomada? ¿Alguna convención, como dice Ludaico? ¿Alguna recomendación, alguna sugerencia? ¿O es un viva la pepa? Si a un alumno le dicen en la escuela que silabee "vehicular", ¿cómo debe hacerlo? ¿Y si quiero escribir un endecasílabo?


----------



## Quiviscumque

1) La Gramática normativa tradicional diría que se debe decir "vehi-cu-lar".

2) La Gramatica normativa contemporánea no da regla al respecto. Ya lo han reproducido más arriba:
_ ".. como ya se ha explicado, no todos los hablantes pronuncian de igual modo una misma secuencia vocálica dentro de una misma palabra, de forma que la articulación de la mayor parte de las secuencias de vocales carece de estabilidad en el plano oral."

_3) Los poetas han hecho amplio uso de la diéresis y la sinéresis ("licencias métricas"), que nunca han estado mal vistas; así reconocían en la práctica lo que ahora las gramáticas reconocen (véase punto 2).


----------



## Ludaico

Por lo visto (o, mejor dicho, leído) la Real Academia Española quizás debería introducir (je, je, je) en la definición de _silabear_ lo que los médicos acostumbran a poner en las recetas destinadas a las oficinas de farmacia:
_*silabear**. **1.* intr. Ir pronunciando separadamente cada sílaba, *s. a.*(*) U. t. c. tr.
(*) según arte_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero, independientemente de cómo cada uno lo pronuncie, ¿al menos la RAE tiene alguna postura tomada? ¿Alguna convención, como dice Ludaico? ¿Alguna recomendación, alguna sugerencia? ¿O es un viva la pepa? Si a un alumno le dicen en la escuela que silabee "vehicular", ¿cómo debe hacerlo?* ¿Y si quiero escribir un endecasílabo?*



¿un endecasílabo?...¿con "vehicular"?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Quiviscumque. 
Sin ánimo de irnos del tema, tengo entendido que en un poema la diéresis debe estar indicada ortográficamente. Por ejemplo: _manant*ï*al_ (ma-nan-ti-al). ¿Cómo indico la diéresis en _vehicular_? ¿_V*ë*hicular_?


----------



## Quiviscumque

Guillermogustavo said:


> Hola, Quiviscumque.
> Sin ánimo de irnos del tema, tengo entendido que en un poema la diéresis debe estar indicada ortográficamente. Por ejemplo: _manant*ï*al_ (ma-nan-ti-al). ¿Cómo indico la diéresis en _vehicular_? ¿_V*ë*hicular_?



*Vehïcular*


----------



## Ludaico

Guillermogustavo said:


> ...¿Y si quiero escribir un endecasílabo?



Según contesta Quiviscumque en #45 a una pregunta tuya, así:
*
Paso peatonal y vehïcular*.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

¿La diéresis siempre va en la_ i_? (Pregunto, porque no conozco bien la cuestión.)

El endecasílabo que has puesto, Ludaico, casi no necesita diéresis, si hacemos sinéresis en _peatonal_ (y de paso, haríamos caer un acento en la 6ª sílaba, como exige la poesía clásica).

P.D.: Perdón, Sr. Moderador, ya sé que nos hemos ido del tema...

Volviendo al tema central, encontré esta respuesta http://www.rae.es/consultas/palabras-como-guion-truhan-fie-liais-etc-se-escriben-sin-tilde en la página oficial de la RAE. A juzgar por el último párrafo, la RAE *separa* el aspecto ortográfico del aspecto prosódico. De modo que _vehicular_ tiene, ortográficamente, 3 sílabas. En cambio, prosódicamente tiene 3 ó 4, según el habla de la persona.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Guillermogustavo said:


> A juzgar por el último párrafo, la RAE *separa* el aspecto ortográfico del aspecto prosódico. De modo que _vehicular_ tiene, ortográficamente, 3 sílabas. En cambio, prosódicamente tiene 3 ó 4, según el habla de la persona.


----------



## Peón

No sé por qué decimos que "pronunciamos" "*ve-i-cu-lar*" cuando casi todos (o todos) decimos "*vei-cu-lar*". 

Usamos las cuatro sílabas sólo cuando vamos a separa en sílabas (y esto quizás sólo los viejos), es decir, cuando usamos la palabra artificial o poéticamente, *no* en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Yo sí percibo las cuatro sílabas en el habla de la gente (vivo en Buenos Aires, igual que vos). Cuando dicen, por ejemplo "reiterar", la _ei_ pasa volando. Cuando dicen "vehicular" la _ehi_ pasa más lento, porque hacen un ligero hiato.

De todos modos, este asunto del hiato puede ser percibido de manera distinta por distintas personas. El otro día, hablando del tema con mi mamá, ella me sorprendió al decir que no hacía hiatos en palabras como _fiar_ o _cliente_; cuando, para mí, es clarísimo que ella sí los hace.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Peón said:


> No sé por qué decimos que "pronunciamos" "*ve-i-cu-lar*" cuando casi todos (o todos) decimos "*vei-cu-lar*".
> 
> Usamos las cuatro sílabas sólo cuando vamos a separa en sílabas (y esto quizás sólo los viejos), es decir, cuando usamos la palabra artificial o poéticamente, *no* en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, Peón.

Como también comenta Guillermogustavo, discrepo radicalmente: en mi habla normal distingo (hago) de forma nítida cuatro sílabas, como en rio (pretérito indefinido de reir que, según la Academia, es monosílabo), que pronuncio claramente en dos sílabas _ri-ó._

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

_Rio_ es un buen ejemplo, si uno lo compara con _dio_ o _vio_, que pronunciamos de un solo golpe.


----------



## Peón

Hola Miguel y Guillermo: traté de no comparar con otras palabras porque nos iríamos del tema y la cosa sería interminable.
En "río", "fiar", "guión/guion", etc., sí advierto el hiato. Pero, sinceramente, en vehicular me cuesta hacerlo. Quizás cuando se pronuncia la palabra sola pueda exisitir, pero fíjense que al decirla en una frase: "el tránsito vehicular estaba fatal...."  ese hiato se pierde, más aún en el habla porteña, rápida y contundente.  Pero por supuesto, tratándose de la "respiración" de cada uno, todo esto es opinable.
Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Peón.

Fijate qué curioso. Yo noto más claramente el hiato en _vehicular_ que en _guion._ 

Después de leer todos los posts de este hilo, me estoy preguntando si este problema de los hiatos no será un falso problema. Al fin de cuentas, los hiatos son tan sutiles que me pregunto si ameritan para ser tenidos en cuenta a la hora de decidir si hay o no hay diptongo. ¿Un diptongo pierde su condición de tal por un ligero hiato, una sutileza del idioma sólo perceptible para quienes hablamos castellano? ¿Si estuviésemos enseñando español a un extranjero, le enseñaríamos los hiatos? ¿La RAE no habrá estado casi un siglo lidiando con un problema inexistente?
Por eso estoy de acuerdo con que la RAE haya quitado todas las tildes que indicaban hiatos. Eran innecesarias. Incluso en el aspecto prosódico u ortológico, soy partidario de que la RAE ignore los hiatos, aunque anden por ahí haciendo de las suyas y saboteando diptongos. 
De modo que para mí, _vehicular_ tiene, ortográfica y ortológicamente, tres sílabas.

Dixit .


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues fíjate, Guillermogustavo, que a mi me mató la Academia cuando quitó las tildes de guion, rio, y otras, porque me resultan tan claramente bisílabas en la pronunciación... Eso sí, una vez que nos acostumbremos a verlas así escritas supongo que ya no me darán ganas de arrancarme los ojos  . Ahora, con respecto a vehicular, me reafirmo en que en el curso de una frase cualquiera la pronunciaría (lo he probado y me sale natural) en cuatro golpes de voz, siempre.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Miguel.

Sí, al principio tendremos que acostumbrarnos. A mí, _truhan_ sin tilde me violenta bastante... 

Pero apoyo fervorosamente la eliminación de las tildes que indicaban hiato, porque esas tildes daban lugar a muchas complicaciones en cuanto a la coherencia  de escritura y de pronunciación. 
En cuanto a la escritura: si las tildes indican hiatos, debería hacerse lo mismo con todos los hiatos. Entonces, _fiar_ debería escribirse _fiár_: Igualmente _diúrno, cliénte, kiósco, duál, diál,_ etc.
En cuanto a la pronunciación: si los diptongos de dichas palabras dejan de serlo por la tilde, lo mismo valdría para otras palabras. Debería pronunciarse: _cu-í-da-te; di-á-li-sis, cu-á-que-ro,_ etc.
No sé, eran demasiadas complicaciones para una cuestión tan sutil como los hiatos, que no todos los hacen, no todos los perciben, y parecen cambiar de región en región, de clase social en clase social y hasta de persona en persona.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Remitámonos a lo que dice la RAE y no vayamos más allá. Me refiero a qué persigue el sistema de acentuación español, que no es marcar la división en sílabas, sino marcar la sílaba que se acentúa. Es un tema muy complicado, dada la variedad de diptongos y hiatos que existen, que una misma combinación de vocales se pronuncia diptongo en unas palabra y hiato en otras, el número de hablantes y la extensión geográfica. Así pues, queda al uso (libre albedrío) de cada hablante la pronunciación de determinadas palabras. En el caso que nos ocupa, vehicular, unos pronuncian cuatro sílabas y otros tres, y por tanto, unos silabearán cuatro sílabas y otros tres (y ambas opciones, si hay coherencia en la RAE, deberían ser válidas).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Jaime.

Comprendo que al no ser función de la tilde señalar hiatos, la escritura de una palabra no señala nada al respecto, siendo válidas ambas pronunciaciones. Pero a mí me gusta la relación biunívoca entre escritura y pronunciación, que siempre he considerado una característica del castellano (a diferencia del inglés, por ejemplo). De modo que cada palabra, a partir de cómo se escribe, tenga una única pronunciación. Por eso me gustaría que la RAE completara el proceso que inició en 1952 y diera el último paso, declararando los hiatos, desde el punto de vista académico, como un error de prosodia (tolerable, dados el uso y la costumbre, pero no por ello menos erróneo).

Pero bueno, son puntos de vista.


----------



## Jonno

> Pero a mí me gusta la relación biunívoca entre escritura y pronunciación, que siempre he considerado una característica del castellano (a diferencia del inglés, por ejemplo). De modo que cada palabra, a partir de cómo se escribe, tenga una única pronunciación.



Aunque sólo fuera por la diferente pronunciación de c/z/s ya no podemos hablar de relación biunívoca entre lectura y escritura en castellano.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Jonno.

Sí, me expresé mal. "Biunívoca" fue un término desacertado. Quise decir que, a una dada escritura, corresponde una única pronunciación; lo opuesto no es cierto, como bien haces notar.


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Guillermo_, pero eso no es posible. Y lo que se perdería sería mucho más de lo que se ganaría: haríamos de la lengua algo artificial y alejado de la realidad, o estaríamos creando otra realidad que ya no sería nuestra lengua. Corresponde a la transmisión oral, la pronunciación de las palabras, aunque esto signifique que no todo el mundo o en todas partes las pronunciemos igual.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

> Quise decir que, a una dada escritura, corresponde una única pronunciación; lo opuesto no es cierto, como bien haces notar.



Una _correspondencia unívoca_, entonces.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, calma. Una cosa es la acústica y otra la ortografía. Lamentablemente no coinciden y la RAE se decantó por la ortografía (lo que para mí es un error porque el idioma es el hablado, ya que lo escrito se le adosó milenios más tarde, pero esto es discutible. La escritura ahora es importante). O sea que si la 'h' no suena, el resto, si no hay sílaba acentuada, se hace diptongo. 

Lo que realmente hay es 'variación', no solamente dependiendo de la geografía sino más que nada en la velocidad del habla. El habla pausada no suena como el habla rápida. Compruébenlo frente a un espejo, si no quieren mirar espectrogramas.

(El/la tilde cumplía dos funciones en español y eso era complicado - al menos para la RAE. El ejemplo que siempre uso para explicarlo es 'guión'. El tilde ese es dudoso, porque al ser sobre vocal fuerte no es para partir diptongo. Y si no se parte, entonces es diptongo y por lo tanto monosílaba. Y si es monosílaba, no hay otra opción más que acentuar la [o], con lo que no hace falta tilde. Pero... el hecho es que la pronunciamos como bisilábica y no tenemos herramientas disponibles en la ortografía para esto. Y aparentemente la RAE se hartó de discutir este problema y tomó partido. Es una opinión.)


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Claro,  un idioma es aquello que se habla. La escritura es un intento, siempre insuficiente, de plasmar por escrito el lenguaje hablado. Una relación semejante a la música y la partitura. En eso estoy de acuerdo. Un idioma es, primeramente, lo que se habla.

Pero digo: ¿la RAE no debería establecer claramente lo prosódicamente correcto, aun aceptando las "variaciones", como las llama duvija? Porque en materia de pronunciación, hay variaciones para tirar para arriba. En el norte de Argentina (y creo que también en partes de México) el fonema_ rr_ se pronuncia de una manera muy particular. Y la _y_ consonántica rioplatense suena como _j_ francesa o _sh_ inglesa. No nos vamos a desgarrar las vestiduras por eso, de acuerdo. Pero sabemos que hay una manera, prosódicamente correcta, dictada por la RAE, de pronunciar la _rr_ y la _y_ consonántica. ¿No debería ocurrir lo mismo con _vehicular_, o _fiar_?

Precisamente porque un idioma es lo que se habla, las reglas de prosodia deberían ser estrictas, más allá de las variaciones. A partir de allí, decidir cómo debe escribirse sería mucho más fácil. Creo que la RAE debería decir: "Señores, hay una sola manera de pronunciar estas combinaciones de vocales: sin hiato. Así es como debe pronunciarse, y por tanto, así es como debe escribirse." Y las variaciones, en todo caso, serían parte del "folklore" de cada región...

Con esto no estaríamos hablando una lengua artificial, como dice Jaime. Porque las variaciones regionales (o incluso personales) seguirían existiendo, son inevitables, y bienvenidas sean. Pero al menos tendríamos un  castellano académico, con reglas prosódicas claras, que serviría de referencia.


----------



## duvija

Guillermogustavo said:


> Claro,  un idioma es aquello que se habla. La escritura es un intento, siempre insuficiente, de plasmar por escrito el lenguaje hablado. Una relación semejante a la música y la partitura. En eso estoy de acuerdo. Un idioma es, primeramente, lo que se habla.
> 
> Pero digo: ¿la RAE no debería establecer claramente lo prosódicamente correcto, aun aceptando las "variaciones", como las llama duvija? Porque en materia de pronunciación, hay variaciones para tirar para arriba. En el norte de Argentina (y creo que también en partes de México) el fonema_ rr_ se pronuncia de una manera muy particular. Y la _y_ consonántica rioplatense suena como _j_ francesa o _sh_ inglesa. No nos vamos a desgarrar las vestiduras por eso, de acuerdo. Pero sabemos que hay una manera, prosódicamente correcta, dictada por la RAE, de pronunciar la _rr_ y la _y_ consonántica. ¿No debería ocurrir lo mismo con _vehicular_, o _fiar_?
> 
> Precisamente porque un idioma es lo que se habla, las reglas de prosodia deberían ser estrictas, más allá de las variaciones. A partir de allí, decidir cómo debe escribirse sería mucho más fácil. Creo que la RAE debería decir: "Señores, hay una sola manera de pronunciar estas combinaciones de vocales: sin hiato. Así es como debe pronunciarse, y por tanto, así es como debe escribirse." Y las variaciones, en todo caso, serían parte del "folklore" de cada región...
> 
> Con esto no estaríamos hablando una lengua artificial, como dice Jaime. Porque las variaciones regionales (o incluso personales) seguirían existiendo, son inevitables, y bienvenidas sean. Pero al menos tendríamos un  castellano académico, con reglas prosódicas claras, que serviría de referencia.




¿Y desde cuándo la RAE se adjudica el declarar qué es lo 'prosódicamente correcto' y lo que no lo es? Mala pregunta. Por supuesto la RAE cree que tiene el poder de hacer de todo, pero los hablantes tienen/tenemos el máximo poder, que incluye darle pelota a la RAE o no. 
Entre el pretendido intento de considerar el habla de Madrid 'lo más puro' y los millones de personas que hablan español sin preocuparse por las opiniones de Madrid, hay un gran pozo. Y si la RAE sigue erigiéndose en rey/reina, la RAE irá al muere. Los idiomas que no tienen academia, funcionan también sin problemas. La RAE tendrá que dejar de establecer leyes sobre las que no hay acuerdo.


----------



## Jonno

¿Pero dónde dice la RAE tal cosa?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

duvija: quiero aclarar que yo soy el primero en decir que la RAE no debería existir. En inglés no existe nada equivalente. Tienen el diccionario Webster y cosas así, que son textos de consulta, sin valor "oficial". Hay muchos casos en los que esty en desacuerdo con la RAE y sigo mi propio criterio. Muchos, en la práctica, prefieren otros diccionarios, como el de María Moliner.

Pero la RAE existe, y no va a dejar de existir. Entonces, ya que existe y va a seguir existiendo, y se adjudica el papel de rector del idioma, al menos que haga las cosas bien. Si el organismo que rige el idioma es un festival de indefiniciones y reglas optativas poco claras, los hispanohablantes estamos "en el horno" (como decimos los argentinos...). Si va a existir un castellano académico, que sea único. Si no, ¿la RAE para qué está?


----------



## duvija

Guillermogustavo said:


> duvija: quiero aclarar que yo soy el primero en decir que la RAE no debería existir. En inglés no existe nada equivalente. Tienen el diccionario Webster y cosas así, que son textos de consulta, sin valor "oficial". Hay muchos casos en los que esty en desacuerdo con la RAE y sigo mi propio criterio. Muchos, en la práctica, prefieren otros diccionarios, como el de María Moliner.
> 
> Pero la RAE existe, y no va a dejar de existir. Entonces, ya que existe y va a seguir existiendo, y se adjudica el papel de rector del idioma, al menos que haga las cosas bien. Si el organismo que rige el idioma es un festival de indefiniciones y reglas optativas poco claras, los hispanohablantes estamos "en el horno" (como decimos los argentinos...). Si va a existir un castellano académico, que sea único. Si no, ¿la RAE para qué está?



Para Jonno: la RAE no dijo muchas cosas pero le contesté a Guillermogustavo que sí las dijo. Y estoy de acuerdo con él.

Al final del mensaje anterior pregunta: "¿La RAE para qué está?" Buena pregunta que tiene dudosas respuestas. A esta altura, hay rumores de que (soy dequeísta) se va a convertir en una organización privada, donde cobrarían por hacer uso de los diccionarios y todo lo demás. Si eso no sucede, va a tener que respetar MUCHO más a las variantes latinoamericanas, que son mayoría de por sí. Cada vez que la RAE 'recomienda' algún uso, o declara otro erróneo, miren los mapas y vean qué es recomendable y qué 'no debería usarse'. 
Nadie le saca valor a lo que hizo hasta ahora, pero hay cambios en el futuro. O habrá separaciones. Miren en qué está México con su propia Academia...

Pero nos estamos yendo del tema original, que parecía una simple pregunta acerca de silabeo, que no tiene respuesta definitiva gracias a la variación regional y a lo que la RAE decidió en cuanto a ortografía. Solucionó algunos problemas ortográficos pero creó otros igualmente densos (ahinco pasa a ser 'ahínco', cosa que no es tan simple).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, duvija.

Creo que en cualquier momento algún Moderador nos va a cortar el hilo, por habernos ido del tema...

El problema que tiene la RAE es que, si se pone muy estricta, muchas regiones hispanohablantes se sienten excluidas, o poco reconocidas; y si se pone muy laxa (para conformar a todos), deja de ser un organismo rector... Pero yo creo que debe ser estricta, y establecer normas únicas para cada caso. Porque si no, no tiene caso que exista la RAE.
Después, estará en cada uno seguir las normas o no (yo soy propenso a no seguirlas).

P.D.: Yo también soy dequeísta, pero tengo entendido que "rumores de que..." es correcto, también para la RAE.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Me parece muy apropiado tu comentario, Guillermo, y estoy de acuerdo con él. Se podrá o no estar de acuerdo con la RAE, y cada uno es libre de seguir o no sus criterios o recomendaciones, pero siempre va bien, para el común de los mortales, tener un lugar de referencia al que poder acudir (aunque a veces nos cree más problemas de los que nos soluciona ). Sí, el inglés no tiene una RAE, pero algunos de sus diccionarios, como el María Moliner aquí, ejercen en la práctica una labor parecida a la de la RAE (y tened por seguro que si tuvieran una institución parecida, y con siglos de antigüedad, sus hablantes la defenderían a capa y espada, pues anda, que no son dados a instituciones de todo tipo).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Jaime:
Hay que tener en cuenta que la inmensa de la mayoría de la gente no siente atracción por temas gramaticales. Sólo quieren hablar y escribir correctamente, lo cual me parece muy bien. No pueden estar consultando varios textos para sacar una conclusión, ni menos encontrarse con que las normas de la RAE están llenas de excepciones, recomendaciones, e incluso contradicciones. La RAE (tanto si se presenta como el organismo rector del idioma, como si no) debe tener reglas simples, claras y sin ambigüedades. Establecer un paradigma de castellano, por así decir, que sirva de referencia simple y rápida. 

Por eso digo que la RAE debería unificar la pronunciación de las combinaciones de vocales, y establecer una pronunciación única (por ejemplo, sin hiatos), como hizo con la escritura. ¿Cómo se pronuncia _vehicular_? Se pronuncia "vei-cu-lar". Tres sílabas. Ése es el paradigma, el "castellano-RAE", por así llamarlo. 

Si alguien tiene un criterio distinto, está en su derecho. Pero para quien busca una respuesta rápida, que le garantice estar hablando y escribiendo correctamente (aunque puedan existir otros criterios válidos), ahí está el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## duvija

Guillermogustavo said:


> Jaime:
> Hay que tener en cuenta que la inmensa de la mayoría de la gente no siente atracción por temas gramaticales. Sólo quieren hablar y escribir correctamente, lo cual me parece muy bien. No pueden estar consultando varios textos para sacar una conclusión, ni menos encontrarse con que las normas de la RAE están llenas de excepciones, recomendaciones, e incluso contradicciones. La RAE (tanto si se presenta como el organismo rector del idioma, como si no) debe tener reglas simples, claras y sin ambigüedades. Establecer un paradigma de castellano, por así decir, que sirva de referencia simple y rápida.
> 
> Por eso digo que la RAE debería unificar la pronunciación de las combinaciones de vocales, y establecer una pronunciación única (por ejemplo, sin hiatos), como hizo con la escritura. ¿Cómo se pronuncia _vehicular_? Se pronuncia "vei-cu-lar". Tres sílabas. Ése es el paradigma, el "castellano-RAE", por así llamarlo.
> 
> Si alguien tiene un criterio distinto, está en su derecho. Pero para quien busca una respuesta rápida, que le garantice estar hablando y escribiendo correctamente (aunque puedan existir otros criterios válidos), ahí está el diccionario de la RAE.



No me convence. Y menos si le das valor nulo a la 'h' (porque no se atreven a eliminarla, que eso sería más sensato). Es que al hablar, separamos esa _ de la [e] previa. No está ni bien ni mal, sino que es así, si medís millones de hablantes en habla de velocidad normal._


----------



## Kaxgufen

duvija said:


> No me convence. Y menos si le das valor nulo a la 'h' (porque no se atreven a eliminarla, que eso sería más sensato). Es que al hablar, separamos esa _ de la [e] previa. No está ni bien ni mal, sino que es así, si medís millones de hablantes en habla de velocidad normal._


_

Justito de eso quería leer algo. De las mediciones y de las funciones de la hache...
Hay otro tema yo diría que transversal a este, que está en otro hilo, el de la acentuación de él y el, y no quedé muy convencido..._


----------



## frdrw

Me parece que tiene que ver con la pronunciación en cada región, y a veces de cada persona.  Pero como las ciencias intentan DESCRIBIR los usos más comunes, yo diría que es mejor tomarlo región por región (y no persona por persona...sería muy difícil enseñar cualquier cosa a los niños).

En el caso de "vehicular,"  me parece que es una de esas palabras que noté hace unos años que parecen tener DOBLE ACENTO.  Al menos como lo aprendí yo a pronunciar, parece tener un acento menor en "ve" y uno mayor en "ar."  Llámenme loco, pero yo le sugeriría a la "Real" academia considerar añadir a las "reglas" múltiples acentos, unos "mayores" y otros "menores."

Por último, insisto en recordar que muchas "ciencias" son simplemente descripciones de lo que se observa en general.  De manera que una "regla" en las ciencias no es lo mismo que una "regla" en las leyes:  Algo que se pueda quebrar o una norma a la que se pueda faltar ¿Quién dice que se puede quebrar la "ley" de la gravedad de la misma manera en que se falta a una norma o ley social? (perdón a los moderadores y a los demás si me extendí mucho...prometo intentar no volver a hacerlo).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, duvija:
Quiero aclarar que no estoy defendiendo una manera de pronunciar _vehicular_. Lo que quise decir es que la RAE, para servir para algo, debería tener una postura sin ambigüedades, sea cual fuere. Proponer un “castellano-RAE” con normas claras, simples y únicas. A mí me gustaría que la RAE no fuera un organismo rector, sino sólo un organismo de consulta, como existen otros. De modo que cada uno pudiera elegir seguir las normas de la RAE, o no seguirlas, o seguirlas parcialmente.
Mas aún, soy de la idea de que _vehicular _debería pronunciarse con cuatro sílabas, debido a la presencia de la_ h_. Pero la RAE dice que la _h_ no “rompe” el diptongo (para mí debería romperlo, para que cumpla alguna función). De modo que_ búho_ o _ahínco_ deben llevar tilde (para mí no deberían llevarla).

[...]


----------



## swift

Hola:

Este debate ha tomado vuelo hacia esferas glotopolíticas pero, por curiosidad, me gustaría saber lo que Guillermo Gustavo entiende por prosodia y cómo se imagina él una ortofonía que la pudiera regular.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Sí, tienes razón Swift, siempre hay quien desvía la atención hacia otros temas que no incumben (o que sólo son de su incumbencia), y yo no me puedo resistir a contestar, precisamente porque no hay lugar a abrirlos en un foro linguístico (se supone que amamos la lengua, no que queremos abrir debates políticos que a ningún lugar conducen). Al margen de esto, yo también me hago la misma pregunta que tú.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

No entiendo la objeción.

DRAE:
*prosodia**.*(Del lat. _prosodĭa,_ y este del gr. προσῳδία).
*1.* f. Parte de la gramática que enseña la recta pronunciación y acentuación.


----------



## swift

Gracias por la aclaración, Guillermo.  Si partiste de una definición tan básica, es más que entendible que puedas imaginarte que un cuerpo colegiado establezca normas prosódicas. En el ámbito lingüístico, en cambio, nuestro entendimiento de lo que es prosodia es mucho más complejo y tiene que ver con rasgos suprasegmentales. Por ejemplo, los tonemas y los pretonemas; la entonación particular que adopta el hablante cuando quiere sonar solemne, cuando expresa su descontento, su alegría, cuando quiere enfatizar cierta sílaba que normalmente no es la acentuada (_el *caaaaa*mión_​), etc. La prosodia constituye uno de los aspectos fundamentales para la adquisición del lenguaje (el llamado _bootstrapping_, por ejemplo). Nada de eso se puede regular; se puede describir.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Swift.
Yo soy sólo un aficionado al buen uso del idioma. No sabía que _prosodia_ tiene un significado más amplio, que excede lo gramatical. Hay una palabra que tal vez sería más correcta: _ortología._ Pero, por lo que pude ver, no la usa nadie. Aunque más no fuera por la etimología, debería ser la contraparte exacta de _ortografía_. Sin embargo, la RAE le da un significado más amplio, que tiene que ver con el bien expresarse y cosas por el estilo.
Hace un tiempo abrí un hilo, preguntando qué diferencia había entre prosodia y ortología. Me contestó una sola persona, que tampoco estaba del todo segura.
Pero para evitar malentendidos, a partir de ahora utilizaré _ortología,_ así evitamos confusiones (a menos que _ortología_ también tenga algún significado más amplio, que desconozco).


----------



## frdrw

Guillermogustavo said:


> [...] Algún Moderador ya debe de haber desenfundado la tijera...
> Por mí, puedes escribir sin tildes, que lo mismo se entiende (también podríamos eliminar las tildes, de paso  ).



Mm...las tildes sí las extrañaría.  Pero en inglés no hay, por ejemplo (mi problema es más de plataforma de computador...lo cual es otro tema bastante cargado políticamente).

[...]


----------



## portenio69

En este caso sin duda son cuatro: ve-hi-cu-lar no importa si el acento se escribe o no, importa si se pronuncia la letra fuerte o débil, y esta sin duda es fuerte.
Pronunciarlo como trisílabo suena distinto... Depende del lugar.

Puedo comentar el caso de Argentina ( voy a escribir como se pronuncia, no vale quejarse :-D )
En Buenos Aires, sin duda se pronuncia con cuatro sílabas: ve-hi-cu-lár
 Pero en algunos lugares del interior se pronuncia con tres: véi-cu-lar.

En general adoptaría la opción de cuatro sílabas, ya que en la mayoría de los casos lo vas a encontrar pronunciado así.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, portenio69.

Casi volvemos al principio del hilo. Es cierto, en Buenos Aires lo pronunciamos con hiato. Pero ortográficamente tiene tres sílabas. Yo prefiero considerarlo un trísílabo, porque ortográficamente lo es. Y la pronunciación como tetrasílabo considerarla... ¿un error? ¿un regionalismo?


----------

